# لمحة عن هندسة الخدمات Service Engineering



## رمزة الزبير (21 فبراير 2015)

لمحة عن هندسة الخدمات Service Engineering



عندما يتبادر هذا الاختصاص إلى مسامعنا، نفكر بكثير من الأشياء التي يتضمنها هذا المصطلح من خدمات الصيانة، خدماتالبنوك أو حتى الخدمات الحكومية … وهذه الافتراضات صحيحة ولكن لماذا هناك ماجيستر خاص بهذا ؟ وما الذي يتم دراسته في هذا التخصص ولماذا يوجد جامعات حول العالم تقوم بافتتاح هذا التخصص ؟​

يقسم النشاط الاقتصادي في دول العالم إلى ثلاث أنواع رئيسية:الصناعيالزراعيوالخدميوأكبر الاقتصادات الخدمية هي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حيث ثلاث أرباع الناتج الاقتصادي فيها هو من الخدمات. وهو في حالة نمو حسب ما يتوقع الرسم البياني التالي​








[h=3]*دمة؟*[/h]هي أي “عمل” يقوم به شخص أو مجموعة ويستفيد منه طرف ثاني.​عمل : أي ليس هناك بضاعة مصنوعة أو مزروعات مادية ليتم تبادلها أو دفع ثمنها*وكمثال على الخدمة*الخدمات الحكومية: جميع ما تقوم باستخراجه من أوراق رسمية هو خدمة تقدمها الحكومة لمواطنيها عبرتنظيم وتوثيق هذه الأوراق وليس هناك ما يتم تصنيعه او زراعته.الخدمات البنكية، فتح حساب، سحب بالبطاقة، اخذ قرض كل هذا خدمات حيث البنك فقط يقوم بتنظيم الأموال بين المودع والمقترض.السياحة خدمة الزائرين.حجز تذكرة الطيران خدمة للمسافرين.التعليم خدمة للطلاب.حسناً ولكن لكل مثال أوردته اختصاصه الخاص به، البنوك والمصارف للبنك، والتأهيل التربوي للتعليم …. لماذا يكون هناك اختصاص جديد للخدمات ؟ .زيادة الطلب على الخدمات مع زيادة اعداد المستهلكين وتحسن مستوى الحياة.تطور تكنوجيا المعلومات من اتصالات وغيرها والتي استخدمت لاتمتة جزء كبير من الخدمات مما جعل التكنولجيا جزء لا يتجزء من أي خدمة.جعل العالم كأنه قرية صغيرة (العولمة)، مثلاً اليوم يمكنك حجز تذكرة الطيران من موقع على الانترنت خارج بلادك فبذلك اصبح هذا الموقع منفس مكاتب الطيران المحلية مثلاً.أصبحت الخدمات التي تقدم مختلفة بشكل كبير ولا يقبل الزبون أي خطأ يحدث لان المنافس هو على بعد نقرتين بفأرة الكمبيوتر (مثلاً لو انك قمت بشراء كتاب على الانترنت واتاك كتاب آخر، هل سوف تثق بخدمات هذا المتجر الالكتروني بعد الآن ؟)​[h=3][/h][h=3]
[/h]

لذلك تم وضع مصطلح​Service Science Management and Engineering (SSME)​من قبل شركة أي بي ام لامريكية والتي تعد من أكبر المشجعين لهذا الاختصاص في معظم الجامعات التي تدرسه، كونها من أكبر مصنعي نظم الخدمات في العالم فهي تريد ان يكون هناك خريجين جاهزين لهذا التخصص.​[h=3]*ماذا يضم هذا الاختصاص؟*[/h]المواد التي تدرس في هذا الاختصاص هي خليط بين إدارة الأعمال وتكنولوجيا المعلومات وهما ضروريان لأي خدمة حالياً. مجمل ما يتم دراسته خلال هذا الاختصاص يقسم الى 3 مجالات، هدفها تحقيق هدف (استراتيجية) المؤسسة






​[h=3]لاً الجانب التقني[/h]كون معظم الخدمات تعتمد على تكنولوجيا المعلومات فمهندس الخدمات عليه معرفة التالي:*دمج قواعد البيانات الفرعية مع بعضها في قواعد البيانات الكبيرة*فمثلاً تخيل شركة البسة لديها فروع كبيرة في عدة محافظات وعدة دول، في العادة يكون لكل فرع او كل مدينة قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بها، الشركة تريد معلومات من كل هذه الفروع لكي تقرر مقدار الإنتاج للشهر التالي هذا يتطلب دمج هذه القواعد في قاعدة بيانات واحدة تسمى الData warehouseBig Data ويتطلب معالجة بيانات كبيرةوهو أمر ليس بالبساطة بسبب تعدد هيكلية قواعد البيانات واختلافها من دولة لاخرى.*دمج البرمجيات القديمة مع بعضها والتي تكون بالأساس لم يتم انتاجها لتعمل مع بعضها*تخيل ان شركة الاتصالات قامت بجلب تجهيزات جديدة للهاتف وان هذه التجهيزات لديها برمجيات الفوترة الخاصة بها، ويجب دمج برمجيات الفوترة القديمة مع الجديدة وذلك لاعطاء الزبون فاتورة واحدة، قد يكون الأمر سهلاً بالظاهر ولكن في حال كان لديك اكثر من 10 ملايين مشترك وانت غير قادر على تعديل البرمجيات القديمة، هنا يأتي دور دمج البرمجيات القديمة والجديدة لاعطاء خدمة موحدة للزبون.Messaging تسمى هذه التقنية بال .وايضاً يتم تدريب المهندس على برمجة البرمجيات بحيث تكونLoose coupled غير معتمدة على بعضها البعض، في حال تم تغيير أي برمجية لا يؤثر ذلك على الأخرىWeb Services وهذا هو أساس عمل خدمات الويبGoogle Map وابسط مثال عليها هو كل البرامج والمواقع التي تستخدم خرائط ،حيث يمكن للموقع الذي تزوره أن يرسل بيانات عنوانك لهذه الخدمة وهي بدورها سوف ترسل خريطة تناسب موقعك , بدون ان يحتاج صاحب الموقع الاصلي لبرمجة أي خريطة.API - Application Program Interface وذلك عبر استخدام الWeb Service لهذه الـ*الحوسبة السحابية*مع تطور الخدمات اصبح من الصعب ان تقوم بعمل كل شيء بنفسك ولذلك كان لا بد من الاستعانة بمصادر خارجيةOut Sourcing وباعتبار اننا نتحدث عن الجانب التقني للخدمات فيوجد ثلاث أنواع من الحوسبة الساحبية والتي تقدم كخدمة لخدمات او اعمال اخرى*SAAS Software as a service*لن تقوم بعمل برنامج محاسبة خاص بك، بالعادة تقوم بشرائه من السوق، ولكن تشتريه مع خدمة الدعم الفني وذلك لان هذا البرنامج حساس بالنسبة لك ولا تريد به أي مشاكل، وبالإضافة لذلك فان الشركة المنتجة للبرنامج تقوم بتطويره باستمرار وهذا ما يسمى بـ “البرمجيات كخدمة” حيث انهم لا يبيعوك منتج بل خدمة الدعم والتطوير المستمرولعل أبسط مثال عليها حالياً هي خدمة الايميل من غوغل (جي ميل للشركات ) بحيث يمكنك ان تحصل على نفس ميزات بريد Google ولكن باسم الموقع الخاص بك.DropBox، Google Docs طبعاً أمثله أخرى تضم*PAAS Platform as a service*جرت العادة انه يوجد نظام تشغيل لتشغيل البرامج ولكن البرمجيات الضخمة في المخدمات تحتاج عدة برامج غيرها مثل برنامج قاعدة البيانات ومخدم الويب والنسخ الاحتياطي غيرها ….، وهذه البرمجيات يمكن ايضاً ان تقدم كخدمة أي انك لا تدفع ثمن البرمجية بل تدفع ثمن خدمة صيانتها وتطويرها وتعديلا عند الضرورة.Google Cloud Platform ومن المزودين لهذا*IAAS Infrastructure as a service*هذا النوع شائع جداً وهو ان اقدم العتاديات (الأجهزة) كخدمة لك، وبذلك لا تضطر لشراء مخدمات وجعل مكان لهم لمشروع قد يربح او لا، بل تقوم الشركة المزودة لهذه لخدمة باعطائك حاجتك من التجهيزات في مراكز بياناتها وبذلك تكون وفرت عليك الكثير من المال والأعباء،Amazon Web Services واهم المزودين لهذا هو​[h=3]ثانياً الجانب الإداري[/h]Business Process and Workflowأو بالعربية إجرائيات العمل وتسلسله، أي كيفية القيام بالعمل ووضع جميع الاحتمالات التي قد تحدث اثناء القيام به.BPMN وتستخدم لغةللتعبير عن تسلسل العمل وهي لغة مشتركة قابلة للفهم من دارسي الإدارة وتكنولوجيا المعلومات معاً وفي ما يلي مثال عن إجرائية عمل صغيرة لكيفية استقبال استفسار الزبون:



وتكون اجرائيات العمل بالعادة مفصلة بحيث هناك تسلسل واضح لكل شيء مع جميع الحالات الاستثنائية مع دمج ذلك بالبرمجيات المخدمة للشركة. وبعد إقرار هذه الخرائط من مدير العمل يتم تحويلها الى تعليمات يمكن استيرادها مباشرة في برمجة نظام إدارة الشركة.تجدر الإشارة هنا ان الخدمات بالعادة لا يمكن ان تقوم بها جهة واحدة حيث بالعادة تكون اكثر من شركة مشتركين بالخدمة لتقديمها بشكل مميز اكثر.Expedia مثل موقعلحجز تذاكر الطيران فعندما تبحث عن تذكرة تتصل خدمة الموقع بعدة شركات طيران بشكل آلي لايجاد الأسعار وتاوفر المقاعد في الرحلة وذلك لاعطاء الموقع ميزة تنافسية اكبر

​[h=3]لثاً ملائمة الخدمة للزبون[/h]الخدمات في النهاية يقوم بها اشخاص او آلات لخدمة اشخاص آخرين وهنا يجب مراعاة مدى توافق الخدمة التي نقدمها مع السوق والمجتمع والموظفين. أي لا يمكن عمل خدمة تعليم افتراضي وانا ليس لدي سرعة اتصالات بالانترنت جيدة. او لا يمكن عمل خدمة ممنوعة بالقوانين المحلية أو غير مقبولة من ثقافة البلاد نفسها ….​[h=3][/h][h=3]*أين يوجد هذا الاختصاص؟*[/h]هذا الاختصاص بالعادة يكون تحت كليات الهندسة او تكنولوجيا المعلومات وذلك بسبب الحاجة الكبيرة من الدارس لاتقان لمعرفة البرمجيات والعتاديات والتي تشكل أساس الخدمات هذه الأيام، حيث تكنولوجيا المعلومات هي التي توفر خدمات عالية الجودة، لقطاع كبير من الناس و بسعر اقل.

​الكتاب على هذا الرابط يوضح تفاصيل أكثر عن هندسة الخدمات
http://turbobit.net/download/free/2gpqfxuflrg6#


----------



## alfares95 (29 يونيو 2015)

رائع !! هل لديك شيء عن Life cycle design الشكل المرسوم بالأعلى يعتمد على منهجية BPMN = Business Process Model and Notation , أحاول الحصول على كتب خاصة بهندسة الأنظمة [ تختلف عن هندسة أنظمة الشبكات ] ؛ عموماً بارك الله فيك شرح جميل .


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 يونيو 2015)

أخي الكريم:
بناءً علي طلبكم.
[h=1]Business Process Model and Notation: 4th International Workshop, BPMN 2012, Vienna, Austria, September 12-13, 2012. Proceedings[/h]
http://bookzz.org/book/2101263/4d8f7d


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 يونيو 2015)

[h=1]Handbook of industrial and systems engineering[/h]http://bookzz.org/book/2361863/14611b​


----------

